# over for whitecels



## Amnesia (Jan 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Looksmax Refugee (Jan 28, 2022)

Iphonepilled


----------



## Sphinx (Jan 28, 2022)

Treat them nice bro, they came from that dark scary place called Africa.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 28, 2022)

Women know that the white man's athletic genes are inferior.


----------



## the BULL (Jan 28, 2022)

When It comes to real Life it's Always a dark bull game. Girls are virtue signaling by choosing White men on tinder


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Med or death


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 28, 2022)

It's not because he's white it's because the black guys had more muscle, better skin quality, more NT, better posture, and better facial structure. It's mog or be mogged, race is not as big a deal as you guys make it out to be.


----------



## the BULL (Jan 28, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Legit makes 0 sense why would they feel the need to virtue signal on tinder jfl. It’s more likely that’s who they are most attracted to


Nope there's a lot of virtue signaling ppl are trying to fit a standard there


----------



## Deleted member 17217 (Jan 28, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> It's not because he's white it's because the black guys had more muscle, better skin quality, more NT, better posture, and better facial structure. It's mog or be mogged, race is not as big a deal as you guys make it out to be.


"better facial structure"


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Jan 28, 2022)

ricetrucel said:


> "better facial structure"
> View attachment 1512516
> View attachment 1512517


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 28, 2022)

ricetrucel said:


> "better facial structure"
> View attachment 1512516
> View attachment 1512517







Notice muscle definition, accessories, skin health color, skin suppleness, facial proportions, chin definition, jaw definition, ear shape, posture, hair health


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477


At this rate, I think it's over for everyone. I only know 2 out of about thousand people I met in college who ended up getting married, and even they haven't reproduced.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17217 (Jan 28, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> View attachment 1512522
> 
> Notice muscle definition, accessories, skin health color, skin suppleness, facial proportions, chin definition, jaw definition, ear shape, posture, hair health


My bad brother did not notice the white guy in the vid being recessed


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## noodlelover (Jan 28, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> At this rate, I think it's over for everyone. I only know 2 out of about thousand people I met in college who ended up getting married, and even they haven't reproduced.


The population will reduce by something like 99.99%. Some governments will have forced or paid breeding programs. There's no way rich powerful people would allow an extinction level event because of fucking tinder.

There are some extremely good looking people, that are also extremely dumb and don't use protection and have kids when young. There's also some religious nuts that will breed because of fucking jesus or mohamid or some bullshit.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 28, 2022)

the state of degenerate europe

> being a tall moroccan drug dealer: +1 SMV
> being a high T african: +2 SMV
> having sunked orbital rims: -1 SMV


----------



## alien (Jan 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477


click, download 
saving to my collection
JFL


----------



## Deleted member 15556 (Jan 28, 2022)

I don’t care I’m just here to brag. I’ve had my third slay of the year and I’ve only had tinder 10 days. I have barely messaged any of the girls too. Only 1 or 2 a day.

you motherfuckers rated me mtn to ltn


----------



## datboijj (Jan 28, 2022)

ricetrucel said:


> "better facial structure"
> View attachment 1512516
> View attachment 1512517


----------



## fogdart (Jan 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477


BBC wins again - superior athletic prowess, superior cock, superior Lean muscle size and definition


----------



## Deleted member 17217 (Jan 28, 2022)

datboijj said:


> View attachment 1512541


Majority of Bantu africans look like this :


----------



## datboijj (Jan 28, 2022)

ricetrucel said:


> Majority of Bantu africans look like this :
> View attachment 1512545
> View attachment 1512546


good for you 
but africa is the most diverse place on earth so 
stop coping


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 28, 2022)

I didnt notice two things at first

1) The white guy was trying to give the other woman a hug
2) The other woman runs back (towards the white guy from earlier, to give him a hug)

Its not over for white"cels"


----------



## Vietnam (Jan 28, 2022)

"Nederland"
@Copeful @brbbrah tots


----------



## gamma (Jan 28, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Women know that the white man's athletic genes are inferior.


More lies and myths 

Whites are the most athletic and STRONGEST race 

Every strongman competition is ruled by whites with some rare afro american exception. That's pure strength competition and whites are the *strongest*.


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477


Smh when will people realize that attractiveness is its own race


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> More lies and myths
> 
> Whites are the most athletic and STRONGEST race
> 
> ...


Where are the Italian strongmen though?


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Where are the Italian strongmen though?


World record of bench press Ted Arcidi (italian american) from 1984 to 1990, he hold the world record for 6 years, nobody was stronger in those 6 years
Mirin?




The bench press records is 98% hold by whites during history, Julius Maddox is the exception
You can check them all




__





Progression of the bench press world record - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> World record of bench press Ted Arcidi (italian american) from 1984 to 1990, he hold the world record for 6 years, nobody was stronger in those 6 years
> Mirin?
> View attachment 1512668
> 
> ...


Maddox isn't the exception because he's been consistently outclassing the previous record holders. He's an exception...at being the best. Also, it's safe to say that Italian genes are inferior to other white genes in lifting/strongman. Meds aren't winning.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> World record of bench press Ted Arcidi (italian american) from 1984 to 1990, he hold the world record for 6 years, nobody was stronger in those 6 years
> Mirin?
> View attachment 1512668
> 
> ...



unlucky

this guy beat blake in the olympics who is considered the 2nd fastest man after bolt






best young athlete in america, ran sub 10 100m, broke a 10 year college record in long jump ect






this nordic won olypmics at hurdling (set the wr too), literally a sport thats about running and jumping where erectus is supposed to excel at 






greco roman gold wrestling ogre






its over muh we wuzz runnaz n shieet, we wuzz athletes n shieet


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Maddox isn't the exception because he's been consistently outclassing the previous record holders. He's an exception...at being the best. Also, it's safe to say that Italian genes are inferior to other white genes in lifting/strongman. Meds aren't winning.


Jfl at this cope 
1 single nigger powerlifter in 100 years, that's all you have
Europeans are stronger period


----------



## the BULL (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Jfl at this cope
> 1 single nigger powerlifter in 100 years, that's all you have
> Europeans are stronger period


too bad no one gives af about strongmen. it's about soccer basketball rugby and boxing those are the only sports that really matter


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jan 29, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> unlucky
> 
> this guy beat blake in the olympics who is considered the 2nd fastest man after bolt
> 
> ...


Shieettt nigga


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Jfl at this cope
> 1 single nigger powerlifter in 100 years, that's all you have
> Europeans are stronger period


Just ignore the fact that Maddox is currently destroying the previous competition in bench press.

Also, I'm only following your response to rile you up. My initial comment specifically said athletics, which blacks are indeed dominating. You responding with lifting was irrelevant to this discussion.









List of athletics events - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jan 29, 2022)

white man won mvp last year in basketball Joker


the BULL said:


> too bad no one gives af about strongmen. it's about soccer basketball rugby and boxing those are the only sports that really matter


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Just ignore the fact that Maddox is currently destroying the previous competition in bench press.
> 
> Also, I'm only following your response to rile you up. My initial comment specifically said athletics, which blacks are indeed dominating.
> 
> ...


Yes negro is fast but not strong


----------



## the BULL (Jan 29, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> white man won mvp last year in basketball Joker


yeah but he isn't athletic just skilled and 2.10


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jan 29, 2022)

the BULL said:


> yeah but he isn't athletic just skilled and 2.10


He IQ mogs hard tho same with luka


----------



## the BULL (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Yes negro is fast but not strong


have you ever heard of explosiveness


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

the BULL said:


> too bad no one gives af about strongmen. it's about soccer basketball rugby and boxing those are the only sports that really matter


Those aren't strength competitions

And even in soccer, white and latinos (brazil, argentina) rule the world cup. Not a single african country won it


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jan 29, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Just ignore the fact that Maddox is currently destroying the previous competition in bench press.
> 
> Also, I'm only following your response to rile you up. My initial comment specifically said athletics, which blacks are indeed dominating. You responding with lifting was irrelevant to this discussion.
> 
> ...



you are coping extremely hard. Blacks have been over represented in sports, its deeply rooted in slavery and their constant need to prove their worth, Boxing and sports was just white men betting to see which erectus beats the other erectus 

Now that the pool is diversified u already see whites becoming top dogs 















now add natives, pacific islanders, asians and the ladder gets even more mixed and soon all sports will be dominated by the lighter people


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Those aren't strength competitions
> 
> And even in soccer, white and latinos (brazil, argentina) rule the world cup. Not a single african country won it



Messi is of spanish and italian descent 






ronaldo portugese 






the top dogs of the most competitive sport in the world. NOT BLACK


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> Messi is of spanish and italian descent
> 
> View attachment 1512706
> 
> ...


Indeed


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jan 29, 2022)

tyson fury is a real man


DesperadoRatado said:


> you are coping extremely hard. Blacks have been over represented in sports, its deeply rooted in slavery and their constant need to prove their worth, Boxing and sports was just white men betting to see which erectus beats the other erectus
> 
> Now that the pool is diversified u already see whites becoming top dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 29, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> you are coping extremely hard.


Ironic.


DesperadoRatado said:


> Blacks have been over represented in sports, its deeply rooted in slavery and their constant need to prove their worth


Yes, white men have definitely been passing on becoming some of the most prestigious competitors so the black men have a fighting chance.

Just like @gamma, you wanna go off on strawman tangents when this discussion is clearly about athletics (track and field).


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> And even in soccer, white and latinos (brazil, argentina) rule the world cup. Not a single african country won it


??


----------



## the BULL (Jan 29, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Ironic.
> 
> Yes, white men have definitely been passing on becoming some of the most prestigious competitors so the black men have a fighting chance.
> 
> Just like @gamma, you wanna go off on strawman tangents when this discussion is clearly about athletics (track and field).


reminder that @gamma was cucked by an homeless BBC barconi's immigrant


----------



## plneet (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ??
> 
> View attachment 1512717


Whites still have more points so we win especially when you factor in population


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ??
> 
> View attachment 1512717


SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

the BULL said:


> reminder that @gamma was cucked by an homeless BBC barconi's immigrant



More tales from a cuckism user

Go to r/cuckold please since you can't stop mentioning BBC in every post


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 29, 2022)

plneet said:


> Whites still have more points so we win especially when you factor in population


Maybe because white people invented it jfl. White guys inventing sports to get mogged by tyrones.


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

my theory is true

white women love to go interracial

u just have to be ethnic and show them a bit of attention 

they will leave they own family to get ethnic cocks


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> ??
> 
> View attachment 1512717



this was a hit for the diverse england innit






peeple dont wanna hear this but its invidual not racial 😱


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Maybe because white people invented it jfl. White guys inventing sports to get mogged by tyrones.


Not so fast 
Last euro cup


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Not so fast
> Last euro cup
> View attachment 1512725







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sensen (Jan 29, 2022)

OR

The black guy was the final leg of the race and won in a comeback and they were celebrating. Retards


----------



## sensen (Jan 29, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> white man won mvp last year in basketball Joker


will probably win again this year,

Clearly the best basketball player in the world and has been for two, going on three years now


----------



## plneet (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1512726


Blacks run good in a straight line because doing anything but that would be too hard, take pride in that


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

found @looksmaxxer234's dox


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 29, 2022)

the BULL said:


> When It comes to real Life it's Always a dark bull game. Girls are virtue signaling by choosing White men on tinder


You're white yourself😅


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 29, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1512737


Grown man writing “black boys make the best girls” to use on a incel forum

What autism does to a mf




Your browser is not able to display this video.





@Frank Jack @Shrek2OnDvD @MrGlutton
@Ethereal


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Grown man writing “black boys make the best girls” to use on a incel forum
> 
> What autism does to a mf
> View attachment 1512748
> ...


tagging all your friends again cuz you desparetly need validation on an incel forum 

what being a buck broken khhv does to a mf 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 29, 2022)

the BULL said:


> reminder that @gamma was cucked by an homeless BBC barconi's immigrant



@gamma your Italian brother in blood...😅


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 29, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> tagging all your friends again cuz you desparetly need validation on an incel forum
> 
> what being a buck broken khhv does to a mf
> 
> View attachment 1512756


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 29, 2022)

Wait no one in this thread even addressed any context and started jumping straight into race autism again? 

That looks like a relay, maybe the nigga just ran faster and they’re happy he helped them win?


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 29, 2022)

The autism is truly unmatched, man literally no one else other than you autist aspie motherfuckers would think anything of that video


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @gamma your Italian brother in blood...😅


First sandcel then this guy...what's happening here


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> First sandcel then this guy...what's happening here


Reminder that this nigga said that women like bbc then got btfo by dark Dinaric Bvlls and dark Dacian bvlls @Walter


----------



## eyebagcel (Jan 29, 2022)

who the hell cares, white guys have a monopoly on ethnic women and could literally form harems with them..


----------



## Detona (Jan 29, 2022)

I like how literally nobody noticed that these "women" are Nordic he-beast exoskeletons without an ounce of femininity on them, who may be transsexual.

Most female athletes do not even have enough bodyfat to produce estrogen.


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 29, 2022)

traveler said:


> my theory is true
> 
> white women love to go interracial
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you take org advice seriously.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh it's that shit again. Meanwhile outside the jewish camera angles.


----------



## Detona (Jan 29, 2022)

TeraCope54 said:


> Oh it's that shit again. Meanwhile outside the jewish camera angles.
> View attachment 1512784





Like I said only masculine women go for blacks. Is she breaking that guy's neck or what?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> First sandcel then this guy...what's happening here


Dont let sandcel see this!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> This is what happens when you take org advice seriously.





notice how the white male add in the little text bout how she has probably went interracial while she was explaining what occurred in the video


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Dont let sandcel see this!
> View attachment 1512801


He would probably fap on that


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jan 29, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Reminder that this nigga said that women like bbc then got btfo by dark Dinaric Bvlls and dark Dacian bvlls @Walter
> View attachment 1512763








@gamma @WannabeJock @StrangerDanger


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 29, 2022)

black guy has more attractive bones


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 29, 2022)

TeraCope54 said:


> Oh it's that shit again. Meanwhile outside the jewish camera angles.
> View attachment 1512784


, cucks really can’t win


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Its not over for white"cels"


legit

its not over for them 

but a lot of WM get off on humiliation so this is a turn on for them to see white women go interracial


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Jan 29, 2022)

gamma said:


> Yes negro is fast but not strong


Yeah they are faster and more athletic, without a doubt, but literally no black man can beat that Icelandic Thor guy for example


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 29, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Yeah they are faster and more athletic, without a doubt, but literally no black man can beat that Icelandic Thor guy for example


He'd get his ass beat by any nigga with knowledge of boxing and MMA.

Shit nigga got his ass kicked by a boxer


He can win as many lifting and pulling competitions as he wants, but at the end of the day you can go into your local boxing gym and pick the first heavyweight you see (might not even have to be a heavyweight) and they'll break his face in 8 different places.


----------



## slavmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

I hate white degenerated women. Giving them the right to vote was one of the biggest mistakes in the history of mankind.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 29, 2022)

it's never over for White Aryans, keep coping shitskins




@bobt


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Jan 29, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> He'd get his ass beat by any nigga with knowledge of boxing and MMA.
> 
> Shit nigga got his ass kicked by a boxer
> 
> ...



Boxing is staged, street fight is a whole different concept NO ONE can beat that guy in a fight to death he is close to 7 ft and about 375 pounds


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 29, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Boxing is staged, street fight is a whole different concept NO ONE can beat that guy in a fight to death he is close to 7 ft and about 375 pounds


That's a interesting cope.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

traveler said:


> legit
> 
> its not over for them
> 
> but a lot of WM get off on humiliation so this is a turn on for them to see white women go interracial


Mostly an ethnic thing. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Notice the vids in the background it's Asian and ethnic women proclaiming their love for bwc while the microdicked loser rubs one out


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Jan 29, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> That's a interesting cope.


Boxing is about speed, in a street fight a tall muscular guy would crush you with virtue of his weight alone


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 29, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Boxing is about speed, in a street fight a tall muscular guy would crush you with virtue of his weight alone


Does speed just go extinct in street fighter? Do niggas just get slow all of a sudden?


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Mostly an ethnic thing.




look up small penis contest on howard stein and you'll see why white women is going interracial


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Jan 29, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Does speed just go extinct in street fighter? Do niggas just get slow all of a sudden?


Grabbing and raw strwngth are the most important things if u think also height and weight


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 29, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Grabbing and raw strwngth are the most important things if u think also height and weight


He has to catch someone first and his slow ass isn't doing it. Speed kills.


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

slavmaxxer said:


> I hate white degenerated women. Giving them the right to vote was one of the biggest mistakes in the history of mankind.



no need to hate just cause they hugging ethnics


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

traveler said:


> look up small penis contest on howard stein and you'll see why white women is going interracial






traveler said:


> look up small penis contest on howard stein and you'll see why white women is going interracial





It's evident why so many ricedicks and shitskins are incel these days. Such small cocks and 0 sex appeal


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> It's evident why so many white males are incel these days. Such small cocks and 0 sex appeal


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Jan 29, 2022)

traveler said:


>



Hidden SBC pill

Good that these bitches catch a reality shock at least what fucking ((they)) are doing with lies


----------



## slavmaxxer (Jan 29, 2022)

traveler said:


>



whores


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477





the BULL said:


> When It comes to real Life it's Always a dark bull game. Girls are virtue signaling by choosing White men on tinder


Are latins dark bulls


----------



## GIGA KHAN SULTAN (Jan 29, 2022)

@Alexanderr so my thread gets remved for race baiting but this cumskin self pity/self cucking thread doesnt


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 29, 2022)

@gamma is a proud latin


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

slavmaxxer said:


> whores


modern day female type


----------



## traveler (Jan 29, 2022)

LooksmaxDon1 said:


> Hidden SBC pill


legit

but WM keep saying this video makes WM look bad when they dont listen to her experience with the other male


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2022)

brutal


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jan 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> When It comes to real Life it's Always a dark bull game. Girls are virtue signaling by choosing White men on tinder


Muh prettyboy


----------



## traveler (Jan 31, 2022)

brbbrah said:


> brutal


----------



## RedFlood (Jan 31, 2022)

black people>pinks anyday


----------



## RedFlood (Jan 31, 2022)

*코리안 프라이드 월드 와이드*


----------



## traveler (Feb 20, 2022)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1516825
> View attachment 1516826
> *코리안 프라이드 월드 와이드*


----------



## traveler (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## one job away (Mar 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1512477


Those men are average btw 


Not those ugly subhumans you call average in here. 


Random black olympics runners not the shit out of the chadlites of this forum jfl


----------



## traveler (Mar 16, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Women know that the white man's athletic genes are inferior.


----------

